# Can someone help me, please...Question about ttl flash triggers.



## TamiAz (Sep 6, 2012)

I need some help when it comes to technical stuff... I have a Nikon D5100 and a SB700 flash and I currently have a cheap flash trigger, which I have to set manually. I would like to upgrade and use ttl flash, but I'm not sure if it will work with my camera. The thing that is a little confusing to me is the sync cables. Do I need that for ttl flash? I don't have sync ports on my flash or camera. Is that only for high speed sync? I do know that I don't have high speed sync on my camera. 

I know about pocket wizards, but is there a cheaper off brand that works just as well. This is a hobby for me so I don't need the most expensive equipment, but I would like something that works good. It looks like if I go with pocket wizards I'm going to spend over $400 (looking on Amazon).

Thank you!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 6, 2012)

Why do you want TTL? It is kind of like putting your camera in auto and accepting whatever outcome you get. 
You truly are better off using the flash as you are right now. 
As for what will work in TTL-Pocketwizards. Does Nikon have a transmitter? I don't know nikon, but I do know Canon has one. Synch cables will work TTL, but they are a pain in the ass for trip hazards. It's the cheapest way to go if the trip isn't a problem for you.


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2012)

MLeek alludes to the fact that TTL flash can be inconsistent, for a variety of reasons. Using TTL flash is also quite a bit more complicated to learn to use than using manual flash.

However, inexpensive radio triggers lack the ability to do what Nikon calls FP-sync flash. FP-sync flash is used when you need shutter speeds faster than the camera's X-sync speed.
Again though there are some additional considerations. The flash unit used has to also be FP-sync capable.
FP-sync makes the flash unit fire several times at reduced power during a single exposure, which uses up battery power much faster than X-sync does.

Your D5100 does not have a flash sync PC cable port. You can get a Nikon AS-15 (or 3rd party), that goes on the hot shoe. Nikon AS-15 Sync Terminal Adapter Hot Shoe to PC AS15

RainbowImaging Flash Hot Shoe to PC Sync socket Convert Adapter for Nikon TTL and Standard ISO 518 hot shoe camera & flashes, MSRP USD9.99.

www.flashzebra.com

Radio, TTL capable, trigger - Pocket Wizard PWP-TR 801-125 PLUS II Transceiver - 2 Pack (Black)
Pocket Wizard 2 801-130 Plus III Transceiver + G-WIZ Case for Pocket Wizard Plus II or III and 4 AA Batteries w/ Charger 2900mah

Also check out - http://radiopopper.com/


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2012)

Cactus Triggers seem to be about the best of the consumer-grade radio triggers by all accounts.  There are several members here who are using them in professional practice.


----------



## Geaux (Sep 6, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Cactus Triggers seem to be about the best of the consumer-grade radio triggers by all accounts.  There are several members here who are using them in professional practice.



Did you even read the original post? 


I agree with everyone up top though, the way you are using your flash is better than TTL.  Only time I use TTL is when I'm in a party situation and I have my flash sitting on top and don't feel like fiddling with settings.


----------



## Designer (Sep 6, 2012)

TamiAz said:


> The thing that is a little confusing to me is the sync cables. Do I need that for ttl flash?



I'm in the same boat.  (bumping for further responses)

Since the sync cable idea will not work, about the next best guess is the SU-800 controller.  I realize it is not cheap, and it works with line-of-sight only, but it will enable iTTL.  

I tried some off-brand wireless units, but I couldn't get them to fire the flash, so I don't know any more than you about this.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 6, 2012)

Check these out Pixel TTL Wireless Flash Trigger Set Knight TR-331 for Nikon SB-900 700 (Ver 2) - Gadget Infinity

I can't vouch for the quality or reliability, but they look interesting.

But I'll agree with those who suggest sticking with manual flash.  There is a learning curve, but I really think it's the best solution.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 6, 2012)

Would maybe asking for help with the manual flash be a better thing for you? Or is there a specific reason you want the ttl? If you gave us a little more information it'd probably help a bit!


----------



## davisphotos (Sep 6, 2012)

If you really want TTL, there are a number of options out there. I use PocketWizard Flex units, more for TTL for the pass through flash and the ability to use High Speed Sync and to sync my manual flashes at much higher speeds. I just ordered the Youngnuo YN-622 triggers, which are about $120 a set, but only for Canon, and I've heard good things about Pixel Kings and Phottix Odin, which I think have Nikon versions.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't tried these, but I've heard they're a cheap alternative to PocketWizard:  Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04, 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver: Camera & Photo


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2012)

Geaux said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Cactus Triggers seem to be about the best of the consumer-grade radio triggers by all accounts. There are several members here who are using them in professional practice.
> ...



As a matter of fact, yes, I did.



TamiAz said:


> ...I know about pocket wizards, but is *there a cheaper off brand that works just as well?*


Is there some part of this question that my response did not address effectively enough for your discriminating tastes?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I haven't tried these, but I've heard they're a cheap alternative to PocketWizard:  Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04, 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver: Camera & Photo



Warning... EVERY piece of Cowboy Studio gear I have ever seen was a total piece of ****! Junk!


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think the Cowboy triggers in the youtube video do TTL.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 6, 2012)

TamiAz said:


> I know about pocket wizards, but *is there a cheaper off brand that works just as well. *
> 
> Thank you!



*NO!* 

but there are cheaper versions that will work... but not as well! The cheaper knockoffs will not have the distance capability, the configuration options , or the reliability that PW's have... but they may serve your needs!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 6, 2012)

KmH said:


> I don't think the Cowboy triggers in the youtube video do TTL.



I agree!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2012)

KmH said:


> I don't think the Cowboy triggers in the youtube video do TTL.


No, they won't, but like the CTs, they're an inexpensive way to fire an OCF, and, after all, you can't have everything...


----------



## TamiAz (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, everyone!!



MLeeK said:


> Would maybe asking for help with the manual flash be a better thing for you? Or is there a specific reason you want the ttl? If you gave us a little more information it'd probably help a bit!



 I've been using manual flash and it takes me forever to the get the flash adjusted..I'm adjusting my flash multiple times for one picture. I'll take a picture and adjust, take another picture and adjust again.. Is this normal when you first start out? Would getting a light meter help instead? I've been reading and watching videos on off camera flash and I think I understand what I'm supposed do, but it is a little challenging.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 6, 2012)

TamiAz said:


> Thanks for the responses, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally normal! 
You'll get to where you set your flash because you know how much power you want to hit your subject and then adjust your camera.


----------



## Designer (Sep 7, 2012)

TamiAz said:


> Thanks for the responses, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ This!  Yes, I've used manual flash, and the same thing; a whole lotta time spent getting one good exposure, and I've missed a couple dozen other shots.  Like when I'm at a large gathering, I wish to get pictures of nearly everyone while on limited time for each shot.  Gotta keep moving, and trying to capture interesting and candid shots.  Then there is all that time spent at the computer trying to fix exposures after the fact.  I've got better things to do with my time.


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2012)

TamiAz said:


> Thanks for the responses, everyone!!
> 
> I've been using manual flash and it takes me forever to the get the flash adjusted..I'm adjusting my flash multiple times for one picture. I'll take a picture and adjust, take another picture and adjust again.. Is this normal when you first start out? Would getting a light meter help instead? I've been reading and watching videos on off camera flash and I think I understand what I'm supposed do, but it is a little challenging.


How well do you understand the concept of a 'stop' of light?

Changing the flash from 1/2 to 1/4 power is a 1 stop change (less light) in the amount of light the flash will produce.
Changing the flash from full power to 1/2 power is a 1 stop change (less light) in the amount of light the flash will produce.
Changing the flash from 1/16 to 1/8 power is a 1 stop change (more light) in the amount of light the flash will produce.

Also your lens aperture can also be used to change the strobed light exposure in the scene, without changing the ambient light exposure in the scene. So a 1 stop change of aperture accomplishes the same change as changing the flash unit 1 stop.
Camera shutter speed is used to change the ambient light exposure. 

By being able to control ambient and strobe light separately, you have control over the 'lighting ratio'. The goal is usually having your strobed light exposure brighter than the ambient light exposure.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2012)

Designer said:


> TamiAz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the responses, everyone!!
> ...


If you actually want to learn how to do OCF well, you can't do yourself any bigger favour than buying a flash meter!  Yes, with some experience, you can get pretty darn close just by 'knowing' where to start, but having a flash meter makes it soooooooooooo much better.  I set up my strobes somewhere I've never shot before, ball park the settings, do one flash test, and I'm right where I need to be.


----------

